# Itchy paw



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Otis has one itchy Paw , he is biting it and really making it sore. Its only one paw 

What do you think could be causing this ? He is fed arden grange and has been since he was a pup, there is nothing inbetween the pads


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Poor little mite, that does look sore!

Dogs do occasionally chew at their paws when their anal glands are full - does he ever have problems with those?

I'd personally just bathe the paw with some Hibiscrub well diluted with warm water, or salted water if you have no Hibiscrub, and then dry thoroughly between all the paw pads, and see if that helps. If you have anything like Dermacton or Fuciderm, a little smear of that applied too would be good.

It could be irritated by a stinging nettle, or even a bee sting - try the bathing first, but if no improvement in a day or two, a vet visit will be in order.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

Did he start chewing it after coming back from a walk?

I'm assuming you've washed it well just incase he has steped on something.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Poor little mite, that does look sore!
> 
> Dogs do occasionally chew at their paws when their anal glands are full - does he ever have problems with those?
> 
> ...


I have not done anything with it as yet as only noticed it last few days. I will bathe it this evening and see how it goes.

I originally thought it was because we have had ALOT more pavement walks due to the car being broke, But as its just the 1 paw i kinda ruled that out.

What are the symptoms of anal glands ?


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Modwyn said:


> Did he start chewing it after coming back from a walk?
> 
> I'm assuming you've washed it well just incase he has steped on something.


No just gradually went from groming to knawing on it. have checked it throughly and there is nothing in there


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

H0lly said:


> I have not done anything with it as yet as only noticed it last few days. I will bathe it this evening and see how it goes.
> 
> I originally thought it was because we have had ALOT more pavement walks due to the car being broke, But as its just the 1 paw i kinda ruled that out.
> 
> What are the symptoms of anal glands ?


Scooting his bum along the floor, loose stools, biting at the base of his tail, paw chewing. It's unlikely because it's just the one paw, but I thought it was worth a mention. If he is very uncomfortable and irritated by it, a Piriton tablet would help soothe and lessen the itch - a half to whole tablet, depending on weight.

Give him a hug from me won't you!


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Awww bless him is it all possible hes got a grass see in there, i know when grizz had one we couldnt find anything at all obviously wrong apart from him btiting at it, x


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Scooting his bum along the floor, loose stools, biting at the base of his tail, paw chewing. It's unlikely because it's just the one paw, but I thought it was worth a mention. If he is very uncomfortable and irritated by it, a Piriton tablet would help soothe and lessen the itch - a half to whole tablet, depending on weight.
> 
> Give him a hug from me won't you!


Sorry bit graphic now, He has been licking him bum a bit i didnt think anything of it as he is a dirt bag boy unlike my princess Dora who would never do a thing.

p.s i am sneaking on here while at works as my laptop broke, I miss you lot, hopefully be back soon with picture updates Otis is a great bit beast now a whole 1" taller than Dora . will pass your hug on x


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Just seen on your counter that he is ten months old now?! No way! Where on earth has time gone!  

Looking forward to pics of my favourite PF dogs soon  I hope his paw is sorted soon x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

H0lly said:


> Otis has one itchy Paw , he is biting it and really making it sore. Its only one paw
> 
> What do you think could be causing this ? He is fed arden grange and has been since he was a pup, there is nothing inbetween the pads


Trouble is once they start to gnaw it makes it really hard to see exactly where the problem may be. It could be a grass seed, although you cant see anything now they are like little arrows and barbed and can only go one way inwards, they can enter between the toes or pads and migrate and if your not quick enough to see them can dissapear into the foot. Its the right time of year when grass seed problems are at their worse too. As its one foot I would say it could well be the culprit, unless he has had a sting or a bite on that foot, one year around this time one of mine stood on a wasp or bee.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Trouble is once they start to gnaw it makes it really hard to see exactly where the problem may be. It could be a grass seed, although you cant see anything now they are like little arrows and barbed and can only go one way inwards, they can enter between the toes or pads and migrate and if your not quick enough to see them can dissapear into the foot. Its the right time of year when grass seed problems are at their worse too. As its one foot I would say it could well be the culprit, unless he has had a sting or a bite on that foot, one year around this time one of mine stood on a wasp or bee.


Eeeek, Is there anyway i could tell if it is a foreign object ? I have some piriton that i could give him to stop it itching, or should i just get him to the vet for them to have a sneak peak ?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

H0lly said:


> Eeeek, Is there anyway i could tell if it is a foreign object ? I have some piriton that i could give him to stop it itching, or should i just get him to the vet for them to have a sneak peak ?


You could try giving a piriton first just in case he has had a sting or bite on the foot and its an allergic reaction, if it is a grass seed though thats gone in the vet will probably have to get it out. Ive had ones go down the ear, get stuck up the nose and gone between the skin of the toes and into the foot over the years, or the dogs have.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi when this happened to grizz my mum whos into homeopathy said she used to use silica/silicea tablets.. all natural.. to get thorns out if me or bro got them when we were little, at this point grizz was sue to have exploratory surgery on the monday.

we got the tablets gave him 5 or 6 on saturday and on sunday it had gone from red and nasty to a sharp massive spot like lump and it popped out a grass seed. this is after me, hubby and 2 vets had tried to feel for something and found nothing.

I cant guarantee it but if it doesnt work theres no harm done could be worth trying x


----------

